# Tyan Tiger Dualboard 2x Opteron 248 und PowerNow?

## jt-jogi

Hallo!

Ich komme mit googlen nicht weiter, jeder schreibt was anderes und der ultimative Test wird dann mit einem Single-amd64 durchgeführt  :Sad: 

Kennt jemand eine deutsche, verständliche Homepage, wo das Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird, so wie es das auch für Grafikkarten usw. gibt?

Tyan Tiger Dualboard Bios (v302) mit 2x 248 Opteron.

PowerNow wird sowohl im bios als auch beim booten von gentoo64 mit Kernel 2.6.12.5 erkannt.

2200Mhz

2000Mhz

1800Mhz

1000Mhz

In den Kerneleinstellungen habe ich schon diverse Einstellungen probiert, obwohl soviel gibt es dort ja nicht, habe sogar mal den Patch von

www.athlon.de probiert. Nützt alles nichts.

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_9033,00.html

Von den hier erwähnten Paketen habe ich im  /portage nur das erste gefunden:

Requires cpufreq-1.20, cpuspeed-1.20.1, or powersaved-0.8.19

Einmal hat es nach dem booten funktioniert, das konnte ich aber nur am Strommessgerät sehen, nur noch 140W, sonst 190W.

Nach 2-3sec friert das gentoo64 dann sofort ein:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unable to handel paging request at ffff80ff82c180a0 RIP: PGD 0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dann habe ich noch gelesen, das es ab Kernel 2.6.13 den o.g. Patch nicht mehr braucht, stimmt das? Soll ich einfach auf diesen Kernel warten?

Würde mich über eine Daufähige Anleitung freuen. 140W wäre schon eine super Sache.

In großer Hoffnung,

----------

## schmutzfinger

Also vielleicht solltest du mal genau schildern wo dein Problem liegt. Dein post ist für mich ein zusammenhangloser Haufen Fakten. Diese Patches brauchst du nicht, sie bringen dir nur zusätzliche Features. Wenn die Kiste nichtmal bootet brauchst du auch erstmal keine fancy Features  :Wink: . Nimm dir mal ne aktuelle KNOPPIX CD und probier ob die Kiste bootet. Der Paging Fehler könnte auf defekten Speicher hindeuten, aber ich glaube eher das du was falsch machst. Den Speicher kannst du memtest86 testen, das sollte bei KNOPPIX oder anderen Live-CD's im bootloader wählbar sein. Und wenn du glaubst das es vielleicht an der Leistung (Strom wird in A (Ampere) gemessen) deines Netzteils liegt, dann nimm halt mal eine CPU oder Platten raus.

----------

## platinumviper

 *jt-jogi wrote:*   

> ab Kernel 2.6.13 den o.g. Patch nicht mehr braucht, stimmt das? Soll ich einfach auf diesen Kernel warten?

 

Worauf willst Du warten? Die aktuelle stabile Version ist 2.6.13.4

```
uname -a

Linux opteron4 2.6.13.4 #5 SMP Thu Oct 20 15:33:11 CEST 2005 x86_64 Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 875 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

platinumviper

----------

## jt-jogi

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *jt-jogi wrote:*   ab Kernel 2.6.13 den o.g. Patch nicht mehr braucht, stimmt das? Soll ich einfach auf diesen Kernel warten? 
> 
> Worauf willst Du warten? Die aktuelle stabile Version ist 2.6.13.4
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo!

Bei meinem gentoo64 ist aber der:

Linux work 2.6.12.5 #2 SMP Mon Oct 24 08:23:32 CEST 2005 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 248 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

der stable.

Egal, ich habe jetzt den:

Linux work 2.6.13.4 #2 SMP Mon Oct 24 08:23:32 CEST 2005 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 248 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

installiert.

Was muß ich unter gentoo64 nun für Pakete installieren? Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie ich jetzt das PowerNow aktiviere,

das es unfallfrei und ohne einfrieren funktioniert. Nur im Kernel die Optionen wählen nützt ja garnix.

Das tool "cpudyn" ist imho nur für Notebooks und vor allem nur für *eine* CPU. Deshalb erwähnte ich den AMD-Link, wo

die 3 Pakete erwähnt werden, die man installieren soll.

Mir fehlt der Faden, wie es nun weitergeht. Ich bin ja imho nahe dran. Sowas ähnliches wie "rc-update add cpudyn default"

Das aber mit einem smp-fähigen tool.

----------

## jt-jogi

Hallo!

Zusatz:

Habe es jetzt immerhin mit "powernowd" 5-10min unter kde am Laufen, Der Dual-Opteron steppt dann sauber

auf 2x 1000Mhz runter und verbraucht nur noch 127W (Schwärm).

Wenn man dann das System wieder belastet und er hochtaktet, friert sofort alles ein.

imho ist das für smp immer noch nicht ausgereift. Habe beim googlen auch reichlich Klagen von

DualCore-User gelesen. Selbst unter Windows geht das noch nicht so perfekt, wie es sollte.

Wenn ich im kernel eventuell was falsch eingestellt haben sollte oder ein Paket fehlen sollte oder

es was besseres als "powernowd" geben sollte, bin ich nach wie vor für jeden guten Tipp dankbar.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Wenn die Kiste nicht ohne Runtertakten oder powernow geht dann hast du entweder ein Hardwareproblem oder du hast nen Fehler im Kern gemacht. Ich selber habe schon Kerne für eine dual Opteron Maschine gebaut und habe da nie am Takt oder Stromverbrauch gedreht, wozu auch wenn man am Stromnetz hängt und nicht sparen muss. Und der Rechner läuft problemlos.

Also nochmal: Teste mit KNOPPIX o.ä. Wenn das nicht geht guck dir die Hardware an.

----------

## Haldir

SMP und Power Management ist sowieso noch nie ausgereift gewesen in Linux, primär weil jeder Prozessorhersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.

Selbst mit ACPI und SMP gibts teils gröbere Probleme.

Ich schließ mich mal schmutzfinger an, wer sich ein SMP System zulegt will eher Stabilität und/oder Performanz als lustiges Power Management...

Eine kiste mit dual opteron 275 (also 4 kerne insg.) läuft mit kernel 2.6.14-rc4 eigentlich ziemlich stabil hier (ist aber auch Server, also kein Power Management usw.)

mit 2.6.13 ist z.b. bei mir das Ding nur mit ACPI=OFF gut gelaufen (ansonsten random crashes).

Hat wohl viel damit zu tun das die Opterons Timer mit verschiedenen Frequenzen laufen (laut changelogs der häufigste Grund für fixes).

Das wird sich auch in der nächsten zeit imho nicht ändern, gibt zuviele Teile in der Kernel die davon ausgehen das es fixe Frequenzen gibt.

----------

## jt-jogi

[quote="Haldir"]SMP und Power Management ist sowieso noch nie ausgereift gewesen in Linux, primär weil jeder Prozessorhersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da ist schon was dran, aber dann könnten die Programmierer diese Feature und Tools gleich weglassen.

Selbst mit ACPI und SMP gibts teils gröbere Probleme.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Teils Teils, das ist jetzt mein 4. Dualboard, ich konnte bis jetzt noch nicht klagen.

Ich schließ mich mal schmutzfinger an, wer sich ein SMP System zulegt will eher Stabilität und/oder Performanz als lustiges Power Management

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stabilität ist für mich Grundvoraussetzung, wenn das nicht gegeben ist, werfe ich den Rechner in die Muelltonne oder das OS, da ich aber nur

Top Qualität kaufe, habe ich mit der Stabilität nie Probleme, Auch NT-Basierte System laufen hier hyper-stabil.

lustiges Power Management finde ich allerdings nicht lustig, denn wenn der Rechner Nachts eventuell nur was downloaden soll

oder man auch sonst nur "normal" arbeitet, muß dieser nicht unbedingt ständig über 200W verbraten, wenn es auch anders gehen "könnte", 

was bei einem  Dual-Xeon auch kein Problem ist. Mir würde es jedenfalls sehr gut gefallen, wenn mein Rechner auch mit 125W laufen "könnte".

Aber gerade AMD bekommt ja schon normales idlen nicht vernünftig in den Griff (Bei smp-Systemen).

Eine kiste mit dual opteron 275 (also 4 kerne insg.) läuft mit kernel 2.6.14-rc4 eigentlich ziemlich stabil hier (ist aber auch Server, also kein Power Management usw.)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Den Kernel habe ich gestern auch mal probiert, lief auf den ersten Blick auch problemlos.

mit 2.6.13 ist z.b. bei mir das Ding nur mit ACPI=OFF gut gelaufen (ansonsten random crashes).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ob mit oder ohne ACPI, damit habe ich keine Probleme.

Hat wohl viel damit zu tun das die Opterons Timer mit verschiedenen Frequenzen laufen (laut changelogs der häufigste Grund für fixes).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Könnte sein. 

Das wird sich auch in der nächsten zeit imho nicht ändern, gibt zuviele Teile in der Kernel die davon ausgehen das es fixe Frequenzen gibt.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu der Kernel-Qualität schweige ich lieber. Ich beschäftige mich seit über 10 Jahren mal mehr mal weniger mit linux, vor ca. 3 Jahren konnte

man noch von Qualität sprechen.

Ich werde das PowerNow trotzdem im Auge behalten, ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, mein Wohnzimmer unnötig zu heizen, die Strompreise werden

auch nicht billiger und an die Umwelt kann man auch mal denken.

Selbst den "Profis" in großen Firmen ist mal aufgefallen, das sie viele Millionen EURO  sparen könnten, wenn sie weniger Srom verbrauchen würden.

Gerade bei riesige Server-Farmen rechnet sich das besonders. Die wenigsten Rechner laufen ständig unter Vollast.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Wenn die Kiste mal läuft kann man über sowas wie PowerMangement nachdenken, keine Frage. Aber wenn der Rechner nichtmal bootet so ist fehlendes Powermanagement Zeug bestimmt nicht Schuld dran. Ausser vielleicht das Netzteil ist nicht auf das System abgestimmt.

----------

## jt-jogi

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Wenn die Kiste mal läuft kann man über sowas wie PowerMangement nachdenken, keine Frage. Aber wenn der Rechner nichtmal bootet so ist fehlendes Powermanagement Zeug bestimmt nicht Schuld dran. Ausser vielleicht das Netzteil ist nicht auf das System abgestimmt.

 

Könntest du die postings mal bitte *richtig* lesen?  Schon in meiner ersten Anfrage steht klipp und klar

im SUBJECT, worum es geht!

Nämlich *nur* um das laufen mit dem PowerNow.

Ich habe nicht einmal behauptet, das mein Rechner nicht bootet.

Noch mal extra nur für Dich, der Rechner läuft rockstable,

Und genau deshalb habe ich mir auch die Freiheit rausgenommen, das PowerNow zu testen, denn

das wäre das Sahnehäubchen für den Dual-Opteron.

Übrigens kenne ich jetzt immerhin schon 2 User, bei denen das zumindest mit einem Dual-Core 

funktioniert. Das nutzt mir leider nichts.

P.S. Wenn es nicht User wie mich geben würde, die sowas auch mal testen, dann würde es nie

        solche Treiber geben.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Mhh sorry, aber in deinem ersten Post stand was von Paging Fehlern und Einfrieren. Irgendwie kam das für mich so rüber als wolltest du die mit PowerNow lösen.

----------

## jt-jogi

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Mhh sorry, aber in deinem ersten Post stand was von Paging Fehlern und Einfrieren. Irgendwie kam das für mich so rüber als wolltest du die mit PowerNow lösen.

 

Macht ja nichts   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jt-jogi

 *jt-jogi wrote:*   

>  *schmutzfinger wrote:*   Mhh sorry, aber in deinem ersten Post stand was von Paging Fehlern und Einfrieren. Irgendwie kam das für mich so rüber als wolltest du die mit PowerNow lösen. 
> 
> Macht ja nichts  

 

So, jetzt bin ich relativ  zufrieden    :Very Happy: 

gentoo_64, kernel 2.6.12.5 vanilla

cpufreqd

Vollast compilieren mit 2x 100% CPU-Last  = 220W

idle oder softes arbeiten                                = 190W

PowerNow von 2,2Ghz auf 1,8Ghz                 = 147W

Ergo, immer noch sehr viel Power und über 40W gespart. 

Und der Beweis, das es sogar mit Opteron der ersten Generation und mit einem relativ  betagten 

Tyan Tiger Board auch geht.   

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

jogi@work ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 5

model name      : AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 248

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1792.767

cache size      : 1024 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3538.94

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 5

model name      : AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 248

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1792.767

cache size      : 1024 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3538.94

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2x 248 Opteron

----------

